# Humminbird interlink anyone using?



## fishinfisher (May 8, 2009)

I have 2 identical 700 series HB combos both have external GPS antenna. Was thinking of purchasing the interlink system to run GPS on both units on one antenna. Is anyone using one and does it work well? hook up looks easy as pie. Worth the expense or just another fancy gadget?


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd be interested in hearing a response too as I was looking to put in a similiar set-up with the interlink box.


----------

